# Way OT - I bought a casket!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OT, but wanted to share with Hobby Talk buds. My wife and I stopped at an auction house closeby Saturday, just to see what was being offered. I was looking on shelves for things like old toys and models. It was my wife who spotted it against the wall between some cabinets. Long story short, $55.00 later I'm driving home with a solid wood casket in the back of the van! It's a bit beaten up and I had to fix some moulding, but for a halloween prop it's perfect!
So maybe it's not as far OT as it seemed, I'm deciding how to incorporate it into my haunt - slow-rising figure bends at the waist, jump up pneumatic, tipping out full figure, just lights, fog and moans coming from inside...lotsa fun!




















I already had the antique gurney...which coincidentially I bought at the same auction house!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you have a shrinking machine??? Then you can simply shrink it down for one of your models you are building. No painting required that way!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...COOOOOOOOOL score Chris :thumbsup:
Hey last Halloween, well about 2 months before, I picked up these guys at Costco for $39.00 each...
Pose able and fully articulated.... 
 

....Halloween is just 90 some odd days away...I'd throw a skeleton in with some dry ice in a bowl add warm water...instant mist! maybe a black light for a spooky effect and a cd that plays Haunted House creaks moans and screams... rig it up with the skeleton trying to get out, you know attach one of the skeletons hands to the lid so that when you open it , it tries to sit up...even just the skeleton peering out will give the neighborhood kids the willies!!!
Again ...Cool Stuff:thumbsup:
Denis

PS Put hinges on the lid:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is it... used?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Find!

...and when you're "done" with it, you can use it! My mom always said she wanted to be buried in her favorite Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

John P said:


> Is it... used?


I was wondering the same thing... Maybe the guy didn't need it anymore?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's worthy of Barnabas Collins, himself! Lucky dog! That's a great find!!! And what a bargain! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Is it... used?


Yes, but only once...:freak: On a related note...anyone need a slightly used, slightly moldy size 40 suit?

Denis, Thanks for the suggestions. I can't wait to incorporate it into our Halloween display this year. I like your posable skellys. This pic is 4 skeletons from Walgreens...









..anothert shot...









here's a link to an album of pics form our display and party last year. The party theme was King Kong.

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/ChrisWhiteStudio/slideshow/Halloween Party 2012


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool now you can make a Dragula


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

There is a Bears fan in Chicago who owns a hearse painted blue and orange with a pull out coffin in the back that is a grill and ice chest.

So find the car make the modifications and go tailgating!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

swhite228 said:


> There is a Bears fan in Chicago who owns a hearse painted blue and orange with a pull out coffin in the back that is a grill and ice chest.
> 
> So find the car make the modifications and go tailgating!



Neil Young's song "Long may you run" was actually about the car he drove when he moved from Canada to the USA. The car was a hearse...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> ..another shot...


I see the old gag with one guy carrying a board and smacking the head of his buddy as he turns around.

BTW, I found out that a casket has four sides and a coffin has six. Kewl.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Spockr said:


> Neil Young's song "Long may you run" was actually about the car he drove when he moved from Canada to the USA. The car was a hearse...


A lot of bands start out with old hearses. They carry a ton of equipment and with the coffin rollers in the back they are easy to unload.

They and old retired city or school buses are also favorites with duck hunters.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

It seems it would be the ultimate display case for some horror kits.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...It's a bit beaten up and I had to fix some moulding...


Just to be clear - you *are* talking about the wood there, aren'tcha Cee Dub...? :freak:

Nice score, couldn't have gone to a more deserving guy.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

And this is off topic because...???


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> Nice score, couldn't have gone to a more deserving guy.


Thanks Mark!...um, I think...hey wait a minnut! 

Madcap - Heehee! Thanks, I knew you guys would appreciate it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow man...you've got more skeletons than Carters' got pills!:thumbsup:
I was in Costco today and this thread has me thinking Halloween already, but nothing out there yet
Ever notice that Off Topic Threads are the only ones that stay on topic??? Why is that???
...Anyway...Keep posting pictures of what you plan on doing with this cool coffin!:wave:
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks Mark!...um, I think..


Why, you're so very welcome, CeeDub! :devil:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Denis, I was on the Halloween Forum and members have reported that some Costcos have already started putting out their Halloween items including more of the posable skellys.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, one can never have enough skellys :thumbsup:
I'll keep my eyes peeled ...I really like the idea of those pallbearers!

Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow. I know in the old days, funeral homes used the same casket to display bodies for wakes of the poorer folks who couldn't afford to be buried in one.
Creepy cool though.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

That casket is probably from the 1940's or earlier. The lid is not hinged.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well in all honesty, to keep a casket around your house....you've got to be a little ...ahem...*unhinged* to begin with 
(ducks and runs)
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Well in all honesty, to keep a casket around your house....you've got to be a little ...ahem...*unhinged* to begin with
> (ducks and runs)
> Denis


I was at a sculptor's studio today and counted no less then 15 coffins laying around. None of them was longer than a three feet though...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Y3a said:


> That casket is probably from the 1940's or earlier. The lid is not hinged.


Looking at the way it's constructed, condition of the wood, etc, my guess is the 70s. 
I actually thought about "display" caskets when I saw it, but the fact that there is no indication of lining, and the overall lower quality (it is pine) made me think otherwise.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Denis, I got the Walgreens Skellys (or "Wallies") over 2seasons specifically to do the pall bearer tableau. I saw it on the Halloween Forum site and thought it was way too cool not to do. The Walgreen Skellys don't hold a pose like the Costco ones and are flimsier, but look very good, especially at night. They're wire strapped to rebar, and their hands and shoulders are wired to the coffin.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that info Chris, very cool stuff here....
I tried to get into your Party pictures but It asks for a password, 
I'd love to see more shots of the Tombstones, the ones here that I can read are hilarious








Cheers
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Denis, try it now. http://s295.photobucket.com/user/Chr...20Party%202012

Luigie Board. He tried to call the spirit world...collect.

Moe S. O'Leum. He tried to be friends with his neighbor Fred. So they buried the hatchet, but in each other's head.

Dr. Jekyll and/or Mr. Hyde

Here lies the Invisible Man...we think!

Count Dracula (with a separate sign that reads "Out to lunch")

Phil Graves. Here lies the body of one-eyed Phil. If he'd seen what was coming, he'd be here still.

Sarah Black. Sarah lived in Salem, they say she was a witch. She flew her broom one rainy night and fell into a ditch.

There are a few others. I really need to update them.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...looks like a Great Party :thumbsup:
....Yeah...That Coffin's going to fit right in
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great score!

I'd kill for a coffin!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

TAY666 said:


> I'd kill for a coffin!



:lol::roll::lol:

I'd die for one!


----------

